# Dremel - how often?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been doing Molly's nails twice a week. They have gotten noticeably shorter. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The dremel will make them less sharp on your skin too. I did get Lucy's a little too short the other day. On a walk she tore the claw a little bit and it bled like crazy. It didn't bleed when I clipped or dremeled. When I dremel, I put Lucy on a high table. My husband holds each paw and I run the dremel. I don't have the ability to hold her paw and dremel at the same time.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a great article on how to actually dremel dog nails. They used a Doberman so you can see everything quite clear. How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

I dremel Keisel's front nails almost every two weeks, his back nails maybe once a month. The back nails just don't seem to grow as fast or get more wear and tear then the front ones?

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's a great website. Thanks for posting a link.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a great article, thanks.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome article. Used her techniques tonight with much success! Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Awesome article. Used her techniques tonight with much success! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So happy to hear that it helped you!


----------

